# The 7 Dwarf rings



## Daniel Thomas (Feb 9, 2018)

Are the 7 dwarf rings destroyed by Smaug. I remember that they said that the rings could only be destroyed by dragon fire and mount doom so were the rings destroyed.


----------



## Elthir (Feb 9, 2018)

"It is said that the foundation of each of the Seven Hoards of the Dwarf Kings of old was a golden ring; but all those hoards long ago were plundered and the Dragons devoured them, and of the Seven Rings some were consumed in fire and some Sauron recovered." Of The Rings Of Power And The Third Age

At the Council of Elrond it's related that Sauron's messenger came to Dain and offered "three rings that the Dwarf-lords possessed of old" in exchange for... 

... well I guess that's not very relevant to the question, so I'll end here


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Feb 10, 2018)

Just a quick copy here, from "The complete Guide to Middle-Earth (Robert Foster):

Sauron was successful in recovering three of the Rings, and dragons consumed the other four. The only Ring about which much is said is the Ring of Durin's Folk. It was said to have been given to Durin III by the Elves and not by Sauron, and was probably the greatest of the Seven. It was long kept hidden, but the Dwarves believed that Sauron at last discovered its location and for this reason especially persecuted the Kings of Durin's Folk. The ring was taken from Thrain in Dol Guldur about TA 2845.​


----------



## Daniel Thomas (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey speaking of rings what happened to the rings of the mortal men doomed to die I know that the mortal men are the ringwraiths but do they still have their rings


----------



## Elthir (Feb 12, 2018)

Daniel Thomas said:


> Hey speaking of rings (...) I know that the mortal men are the ringwraiths but do they still have their rings



In my opinion, no they do not (short version answer)


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Feb 12, 2018)

As regards your question "do they still have their rings", the answer is quite simple: no, because they all perished. Their chief fell in the Battle of the Pelennor. The others perished when the One Ring was destroyed; remember this quote from LotR:

_"And into the heart of the storm, with a cry that pierced all other sounds, tearing the clouds asunder, the Nazgûl came, shooting like flaming bolts, as caught in the fiery ruin of hill and sky they crackled, withered, and went out."_​
What about these 9 rings of them, though?

That question drew a lot of ink (not blood, luckily!) before, regarding speculations whether the Nazgûl kept them and were therefore slaves to Sauron's will, or else if Sauron had taken them back after he had subdued them to his will.

IMHO it was the latter in the author's mind. In a nutshell, the following. In "Unfinished Tales of Númenor and Middle-earth", Part 3 "The Hunt for the Ring", we can read:
_
"At length he [= Sauron] resolved that no others would serve him in this case but his mightiest servants, the Ringwraiths, who had no will but his own, being each utterly subservient to the ring that had enslaved him, which Sauron held."_​
A little further, in the same story:

_"They were by far the most powerful of his servants, and the most suitable for such a mission, since they were entirely enslaved to their Nine Rings, which he now himself held; [...]"_​
Therefore, I hold it to be the most logical answer to your question what happened with the nine rings, that, since Sauron kept them, they perished along with himself and the destruction of Barad-dûr where these must have been kept as the immediate consequence of the final destruction of the Ring.


----------

